# Not an expert - Looking to buy new polishing machine



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I was looking to buy the Poorboy's World PB-DA900 which has 8mm throw, and I saw there is AutoBrite 12mm throw or 21mm throw for an addition of 30GBP (on Amazon UK), is it worth it ? Or should I just pick the poorboys DA polisher ? This is my first machine and I am not an expert but I went through so much videos and tutorial on the internet so I know how to use the compound and polish properly (Any tips would still be appreciated).

Since I already purchased the Meguiars Ultimate Compound, Ultimate Polish, and Ultimate Liquid wax, which pad is recommended to use with the Poorboys (Or AutoBrite) machine ? Because I am using meguiars stuff I was thinking about getting their thin cut red foam (or microfiber xtra cut ? if it's worth the extra cost) and yellow polishing pad from amazon uk.

How durable are the Meguiars cutting pads and polishing pads ?

There are also "Lake Country" pads on Amazon, how they compare to the meguiars I mentioned above ?

Basically I want to correct my father's Mazda 2 2016 paint (Black paint), tons of swirls, some water spots, and some light scratches (I tested the scratches with my fingernail and it wont get stuck so I believe they are light).

I also want to use it on my brother's Mazda 2 2010 paint (which has many scratches around the car some are kind of invisible but can be seen with direct light because it is grey paint I think), most of the scratches are not deep, and swirls too.

Last but not least,
I already polished my fathers car with AutoGlym SRP but it did nothing to swirls or scratches, it just gave it a nice shine and that's it for an almost two hours job - not worth it.
I used the AutoGlym SRP with my Meguiars DA Drill Tool which connected to my makita impact but that's not so easy to do it as the pad always slides and you have to fight with the pad others it will spin out so now I want to get a decent (and not so expensive) polishing machine.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i currently own a 8mm throw machine and used this with Ultimate Compound/Polish and MF cutting pad and Meguiars thin pads (burgundy, yellow and black) with pretty nice results.

i've ordered a new machine this week, a 15mm throw to make things easier for me. i would not look at 21mm orbit, as it's too much (it's good for large panels of trucks and so on).

my advice: look into 15mm machines, can you get any decent offers?


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

greymda said:


> i currently own a 8mm throw machine and used this with Ultimate Compound/Polish and MF cutting pad and Meguiars thin pads (burgundy, yellow and black) with pretty nice results.
> 
> i've ordered a new machine this week, a 15mm throw to make things easier for me. i would not look at 21mm orbit, as it's too much (it's good for large panels of trucks and so on).
> 
> my advice: look into 15mm machines, can you get any decent offers?


I can only buy on Amazon UK as they ship internationally (I live in Israel - Items must be sold by amazon and not a third party seller).

I can get the AutoBrite DA12 which has 12mm throw, is it worth the addition of 30GBP ? 160GBP compared to 130GBP Poorboys machine
I will just do 2-3 friends car and 2-3 family cars, I am not a business but I want a decent polishing machine for every now and then use ... I believe any dedicated polishing machine will be better than the current Meguiars DA Drill Tool that I have which is limited to 3000RPM and not so easy to get done.

The thing is I was about to get the AutoBrite DA12 but then saw very good review on the Poorboys and it is also cheaper so I said why not ? And then I came here and asked for advice  - Here is the review https://www.toolsreview.uk/best-car-polisher-our-top-3-review/

By the way you said you got the Yellow and black pad, I think the yellow is for soft polish and the black for waxing but the red one is for cutting so I will get red and yellow if you say they are good quality ... waxing I will do by hand with the soft meguiars pad that came with their liquid wax.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would get the Autobrite DA-12 machine, to be honest.

regarding pads, take a look at Lake Country HDO ones, too.


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

greymda said:


> i would get the Autobrite DA-12 machine, to be honest.
> 
> regarding pads, take a look at Lake Country HDO ones, too.


Dang ! The price of the AutoBrite DA-12 just decreased now from 160GBP to 140GBP, it means that it now costs only 10GBP more than the Poorboys.

Even though the Poorboys has 17 customer reviews compared to 1 on the AutoBrite DA-12 would you still take the AB DA-12 ?
Also, the Poorboys has 900W motor compared to AutoBrite 880W and Poorboys also supply motor brushes so user can replace them after they wear down ...
And AutoBrite has maximum OPM of 4800 compared to 6800 with the Poorboys.

So what would you take ?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

AutoBrite, mate. but that's me.

4800 rpm on 12mm is anyhow more than 6800 on 8mm. and you mostly work on speed 4.5-5 anyway.

THE ONLY REASON to go with the 8mm throw is if you plan on using smaller pads. but that's again money for the backing plate and pads. not worth it for me, as a weekend warrior. i can do the smaller areas like bumpers by hand.


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

greymda said:


> AutoBrite, mate. but that's me.
> 
> 4800 rpm on 12mm is anyhow more than 6800 on 8mm. and you mostly work on speed 4.5-5 anyway.
> 
> THE ONLY REASON to go with the 8mm throw is if you plan on using smaller pads. but that's again money for the backing plate and pads. not worth it for me, as a weekend warrior. i can do the smaller areas like bumpers by hand.


Thanks for your input.

Any more suggestions guys ?


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

greymda said:


> AutoBrite, mate. but that's me.
> 
> 4800 rpm on 12mm is anyhow more than 6800 on 8mm. and you mostly work on speed 4.5-5 anyway.
> 
> THE ONLY REASON to go with the 8mm throw is if you plan on using smaller pads. but that's again money for the backing plate and pads. not worth it for me, as a weekend warrior. i can do the smaller areas like bumpers by hand.


One more thing I forgot to ask, do you have the 5" meguiars pads or 6" ? Some say 5" better control and 6" faster application I don't know what to pick ... The 5" is 13GBP compared to 18GBP for the 6".


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

the machine comes with a 5" backing plate, right? go with the 5" pads.


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

greymda said:


> the machine comes with a 5" backing plate, right? go with the 5" pads.


The poorboys polisher only comes with a 5" backing plate but motor brushes.

But the AutoBrite DA-12 comes with a 5" and 6" backing plate so I can either buy the 5" pads or 6" but I think 5" will be better for tight spots and better control + it is cheaper, so I will just buy 5".

I just placed the order of the AutoBrite DA-12 right now for 141GBP and the price just increased by 20GBP I think they only had one unit on sale so I am happy  On AutoBrite site it costs 165GBP. All I need now is to order the Meguiars pads and I am all set !

By the way Meguiars recommened to use their compound & polish with their machine at 5800OPM & 4800OPM for polish (Meguiars machine can go up to 6800OPM but throw is 8mm) but AutoBrite can only reach 4800OPM, does it matter if I will use the compound at 4800OPM ? Will it decrease the cutting power ?


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a look at the Shinemate rotary polisher from Clean Your Car , a nice lightweight machine . Don't be afraid of a rotary they won't bite .


----------



## uriel250 (May 1, 2019)

Citromark said:


> Have a look at the Shinemate rotary polisher from Clean Your Car , a nice lightweight machine . Don't be afraid of a rotary they won't bite .


I already bought the "AutoBrite DA-12" ...


----------

